# Newbie with an unused gift Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30"



## PAS (Feb 7, 2018)

I just registered on this site and have a basic question or two on my Christmas gift. This was purchased thru Cabelas.  I'm wanting to know what generation it is and what future problems I can expect to see.  Since it's winter I have not even seasoned it.
Model 20071218   (IK-541925)  Cabelas claims it an "updated model"
800 Watt  with probe

I have read about so many controller problems but the model numbers get confusing.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome fellow Buckeye!  I just got the exact smoker from the Avon store on Black Friday.  Loving it!!!  It's a hybrid model being Gen1 body and Gen2 element.  Here's my thread: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...n-is-this-cabelas-mes-99.270324/#post-1777738

I have already forgotten the model number and use it all the time!  To my amazement this smoker works fine in the winter!  Smoking tons.  You will need an AMNPS to use it to it's potential.  Tons of info here.  Only thing is, the AMNPS does not fit ours like the regular Gen1.  I put it on the 4th rack and the water pan (drip pan) is now on the 3rd.  Alternately some have decided to use a tube.  Info in the thread above.  Happy smoking!


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a Gen 1 but with the Gen 2.5 two tiered oval water pan and chip housing assembly.  The Gen 1 originally had the oval water pan but it is flat bottomed and the the chip housing assembly is more enclosed and boxy looking (whereby you can't see the heating element.)  It seems MB is evolving, blending newer models interiors into the original Gen 1 Mes.  This more open chip housing you have may be better for letting heat out in all directions than the original boxy enclosed version.  It seems just fine to me and I have the original Mes Gen 1 40.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

It looks like you have one of the hybrids.  It looks like a cross between the Gen1 and the Gen 2.5.

You should just have the standard MES quirks/issues:

1. Smoker and meat probes will never give you correct/accurate readings.  Getting a dual probe (or more probes) wireless thermometer is basically a must with the MES.  One probe to measure the real smoker temp and the other probe to measure the real meat Internal Temp (IT)
2. The MES is designed to swing (high and then low) with its temps around your set temp rather than hold right at the set temp
3. The MES will likely not produce smoke if you smoke at temps of 200F or below (for stuff like sausage and bacon smokes)
4. The controller and/or the electrical connectors are not Hi Temp connectors are are the weakest points of the smoker most likely to fail 
5. You may have issues hitting the top temp smoker of 275F.  If it goes over then you are fine but hitting.  Chicken skin is basically leather unless you cook at 325F or so, you will just have to work around this with a top temp of 275F.
6.  Most MES users move to wood pellets and using the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker tray (AMNPS) since it is set and forget smoke generation for max 9-12 hours.  This is nice to have vs feeding chips and it will generate smoke at any smoke temp or even with the smoker turned off should you want to cold smoke something.

I think that about covers it, best of luck! :)


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2018)

For people with this new hybrid Gen 1 I'd be interested if they raise the two tiered pan up to the bottom rack level, turn it around and hang it there without the bottom rack in so the heat travels left along the slope of the water pan before going right out the top vent.  Set the bottom rack on the water pan  I'm just thinking out loud. I have a setup in my original gen 1 to heat evenly since the Gen 1 has the heating element, controller sensor and top vent in the right rear corner.  The water pan in the original gen 1 can hang at any rack level and I set mine on the bottom rack on top of perforated stainless along the back wall.  The Mes 30 is smaller so nothing may need to be done like in the 40.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 7, 2018)

I am not seeing any problem with the vent over the element "issue".  Even in the middle of winter it is not constantly running nor cycling too often.  I seriously doubt this is a real issue due to small size of the smoker.  I see the logic ("it's right above") but I think scale trumps it.


----------



## PAS (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies and Good news!  I was hoping it wasnt a bunch of obsolete parts that were problems in the past!  I already built a stand for it so my old arse doesnt have to get down!  How hot does the underneath get?  I may have to do some sheet metal for the top of the table top.  Two handles, 4 wheels and two cups to keep the back smoker
	

		
			
		

		
	






 feet from sliding.  Self stick floor tiles looked nice but....not too wise.  Ohio winter has me going stir crazy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

That should be a pretty good unit, having the Gen #1 exterior & the Gen #2.5 Interior.

And I agree the heat balance from left to right should be a lot better with an MES 30 than with an MES 40 of the same Hybrid mixture.
Did an RF remote come with it???

Bear


----------



## PAS (Feb 7, 2018)

No remote.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi PAS, and Welcome!
I'm sure glad you posted. I'm going to be getting a new smoker real soon, and I was hoping to find out how you tell a Gen 1 and Gen 2.5 apart.
Truth be told, I'm getting quite skittish about the problems with the electronics I read about. Couple that with a 90 day warranty (kinda short), and I'm leaning harder and harder towards the old analog temperature controller.
I don't, or haven't, used any of my old smokers, to 'cook' in. I used them as smokers, not ovens. To smoke cure meats, and to jerk fish.

Being able to use the smoker as both is very appealing to me. But I find myself leaning towards an Analog I can fix easily myself, and Masterbuilt's Cold Smoker add-on for my smoke source.....

Belay that.
I was getting a link and discovered that unless I want to plumb it together with stack pipe or dryer vent hose, I need to get a different smoker. So I'm at a Lowe's Masterbuilt JMSS Model.
Which due to your post, I now see is a Gen 2.5. Or very likely is, anyway.

So there I have it.

I also have other reasons (experiences) to not trust Chinese sourced electronics. But that's a wholly different story.


----------



## PAS (Feb 8, 2018)

I can understand your anxiety over the electronics, I feel the same way! The Lowes unit is the same as mine except I have a couple more small racks.  My daughter moved from Chicago to Pittsburgh  over  Labor Day weekend and she came upon the analog units at Aldi's for less then $70.   She has been using it on a regular basis until the weather got too cold.

I haven't use mine yet but my observations between the digital and the analog are this:
Analog is uninsulated, you have to open the door to add chips you have to monitor the analog more frequently and I dont think it has a vent for smoke to escape? Plue the analog is 1500 W compared to 800W.
I do like the built in stand and carrying handles!

Have fun!


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hi PAS, and Welcome!
> I'm sure glad you posted. I'm going to be getting a new smoker real soon, and I was hoping to find out how you tell a Gen 1 and Gen 2.5 apart.
> Truth be told, I'm getting quite skittish about the problems with the electronics I read about. Couple that with a 90 day warranty (kinda short), and I'm leaning harder and harder towards the old analog temperature controller.
> I don't, or haven't, used any of my old smokers, to 'cook' in. I used them as smokers, not ovens. To smoke cure meats, and to jerk fish.
> ...



If you want an electric smoker that may have less issues and quirks than the MES then you may want to look at the Smokin-IT 3D or 4D models.  They come with PID controllers, I believe they hit a max of 325F, and are reported to be constructed very well and overall excellent electric smokers.
I have never owned one but it would be the one I would target if I were in your shoes.  Just prepare the wallet to take a bit of a beating, but hey you gotta pay to play :)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> If you want an electric smoker that may have less issues and quirks than the MES then you may want to look at the Smokin-IT 3D or 4D models.  They come with PID controllers, I believe they hit a max of 325F, and are reported to be constructed very well and overall excellent electric smokers.
> I have never owned one but it would be the one I would target if I were in your shoes.  Just prepare the wallet to take a bit of a beating, but hey you gotta pay to play :)



Oh yeah, when you go to the Smokin-It website you'll see irregularities on their pages. Those are my drool marks.
I'd love to have one, but I just can't justify in my head spending that much on a smoker/oven.
I could have easily done a Smokin-It before I retired. But I didn't. And now I don't think I should.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

PAS said:


> I can understand your anxiety over the electronics, I feel the same way! The Lowes unit is the same as mine except I have a couple more small racks.  My daughter moved from Chicago to Pittsburgh  over  Labor Day weekend and she came upon the analog units at Aldi's for less then $70.   She has been using it on a regular basis until the weather got too cold.
> 
> I haven't use mine yet but my observations between the digital and the analog are this:
> Analog is uninsulated, you have to open the door to add chips you have to monitor the analog more frequently and I dont think it has a vent for smoke to escape? Plue the analog is 1500 W compared to 800W.
> ...



I was looking, and got to chatting with a guy doing inventory on the smokers at my local Lowe's.
He told me he picked up an Analog unit on Black Friday for $50. :eek: (I didn't ask if it included his employee discount)
He was pretty adamant about not needing the electronics. He said he just figured out the true running temperatures of the dial and has been cooking all sorts of stuff in his since he got it. (Admittedly >3 months)
He did say how one person complained about smoke leakage around the door. Our Lowe's exchanged it. So there is that part of doing a brick and mortar purchase.
I'm sure I want to have the capability to 'cold smoke' my Salmon. Which is, I smoke it for 3-6 hours, then raise it to + 145* F, and call it done. Delisioso! (I eat it cold.)
So, I've been looking at all the ways I can find for a cold smoke attachment. Mailbox, Al's popcorn tin, Masterbuilt's Accessory electric smoker.... 
I really like the Masterbuilt accessory unit. I've used electricity for my smokers all of my life, +50 years at least. But never had a 'modern' smoker. Just my cobbled together smoke boxes, and once had a porcelain refrigerator. But typically just a hot plate as my heat source.
I can readily get chips, chunks, or Pellets. But my Bradley has priced their pucks to beyond ridiculous IMO.
So I'm at the doorstep of a new, modern smoker. 
I've done a lot of exploring, reading, mining, and deciding. The warranty, and the electronics horror stories are stumbling blocks for me...
As my Dad use to say, better than a kick in the butt with a frozen boot.

I hope you enjoy and get many years of great food from yours!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 8, 2018)

Unless price is real important, I'd go with the digital.  I've had my MES 30 Gen 1 for several years, and the ONLY problem I've had is the junk Masterbuilt calls heat sensor and probe.  A good 2 probe digital therm solves that problem.  I started out with a Maverick 733 (hated it) and now have a Smoke (love it).
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I can readily get chips, chunks, or Pellets. But my Bradley has priced their pucks to beyond ridiculous IMO.



Does your Bradley still work?

If so you are a Mailbox/Popcorn Tin Mod and an A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker tray (AMNPS) away from having a complete electric smoker setup! :)

If I had a Bradley that worked I would just unhook it's puck mechanism and rig up a mailbox mod and smoke away! :)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Unless price is real important, I'd go with the digital.  I've had my MES 30 Gen 1 for several years, and the ONLY problem I've had is the junk Masterbuilt calls heat sensor and probe.  A good 2 probe digital therm solves that problem.  I started out with a Maverick 733 (hated it) and now have a Smoke (love it).
> Gary



Well, that's that guys. When you were posting Gary, I was picking it up. ;)
I'm now the owner of a MES 30 JMSS electric smoker. :eek: Black, solid door. Done.







The wife came in and I was talking to her about it. She said, "That looks nice. Just go get it and stop worryin about it."
She didn't have to say that twice. Took a leak, gathered up my little buddy, and away we went.
But *the pointers here* shown me it was a Gen 2.5. No internal probe, but I do have a dual probe digital thermometer to use with anything I need/want it for. And although it's a C* only thermometer, it has a long enough range to keep me happy.
It's running a bit hot at the moment. Set for 275 doing the break in run, my indicators are telling me 300 and 310. The MES control is bobbing around in a 280-285ish range.
But it's running dry and burning off the manufacturing oils. But I'm happy!
I can see it gets gooden hot. Burned myself :mad:, and got my Tillman welding gloves. About time I got some other use out of them.  
So while it's doing its break in, I reckon I should get some Salmon brining to smoke up tomorrow.

First time I ever had a store bought smoker. Bust my buttons! :rolleyes:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2018)

Congrats Sonny!! :cool:

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Does your Bradley still work?
> 
> If so you are a Mailbox/Popcorn Tin Mod and an A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker tray (AMNPS) away from having a complete electric smoker setup! :)
> 
> If I had a Bradley that worked I would just unhook it's puck mechanism and rig up a mailbox mod and smoke away! :)



Yes, it still works.
It's kind of flaky at times, but it does run when it feels like it. Once going, it keeps going.
But I had to take it apart and fiddle with it, oil up the mechanism, and coax it a bit.
But, 1. I don't trust it. 2. The Pucks are rediculou$.

So as you may have seen above, I've already headed in a new direction. ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Congrats Sonny!! :cool:
> 
> Bear



Thank You Bear.
I finally got out of the outhouse. LOL!

I quelled my fears, too.
I never buy into extended warranties. Never say never.... :oops:
I decided to make me happy, I bought a two year, one time only, exchange for a new smoker warranty. 
For $24.97, if the worst happens, I can get a new one for free.

Now, I got kind of peeved at them. They don't have covers in stock. And I wasn't going to get some kettle cover to make do.
But otherwise, dog-gone, I'm happy.
Still truckin along out there at 300-310*. Gonna go see if it's time for some chips.

Can you use pellets in it safely?:confused:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Thank You Bear.
> I finally got out of the outhouse. LOL!
> 
> I quelled my fears, too.
> ...




I would watch it doesn't go too much over 300°, even with the warranty.
Spikes to 320° and 330° should be OK, but I wouldn't want it to hold there.
Best to try to keep it under 300°. IMO

Somebody else can help with using pellets in it. I only use them in my AMNPS.
I think I heard pellets can light up in the MES chip burner.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I would watch it doesn't go too much over 300°, even with the warranty.
> Spikes to 320° and 330° should be OK, but I wouldn't want it to hold there.
> Best to try to keep it under 300°. IMO
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear.
Yeah I was out checking and read where in the WARNINGS page, it sez "Do NOT use wood pellets."
OK, fine. The SIL can mix them in his Traeger.
Glad I grabbed a bag of Apple wood chips. :D

Oh, I discovered my old digital thermometer, and the MES readout are running close. The cheap one is... well cheap. And inaccurate. Maybe I need to return to the outhouse and 'lose' it. LOL!


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2018)

Congrats on the buy!

I have a feeling you will be using an AMNPS tray like most MES users do.  It is just too convenient to fill the tray to your desired amount of smoke time, light it, and then come back when your thermometer alarm tells you to go pull the food out or probe the meat for doneness.  No babysitting with wood chips and the chip loader :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, congratulations Sonny.  You're gonna love that MES.
300-310* is pretty hot for a MES.  Is that according to the stock MES therm?  If it is, don't trust it--they generally lie.  Boil test your remote for accuracy and check the temp by that.
Pellets??  Yeah they'll burn, but not at low temps.  If you want to burn pellets, get an AMNPS tray and you're good to go.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

LOL! That 300-310 was with a cheapo digital, dual probe. Although it did test well with ice water and boiling water when I tested it.
I had 6 different thermometers on that poor smoker this afternoon.
A good old Weston Industrial analog was the winner along with the MES screen.
On at 273* dropped to 270-269 and then turned around and climbed.
Off at 275* and coasted up to 287-290. Then began to drop slowly.
This was the last 45 minutes. The chips began to smoke well 10-15 minutes after adding them. And smoked well up to shut off. Last check, the smoker was still showing 104* on the panel, and felt warm inside.

I sure can't complain about a 2 degree switch window. On at 273, and off at 275, consistently. (Setting 275, per break in instructions.)
The coasting is really not surprising to me. Particularly the up coast. You kick the wood in the tail, it's apt to carry the heat up. And running dry, then is no meat and steam to level the field. IMO.
Nothing scientific going on here, just any thermometer I could grab poked in the vent hole, and two down at the #2 rack.
So it works great so far. I think I got a good one. I'm happy with the burn in, and what I've seen so far.
And it's a heck of a lot nicer than any home grown (groan) smoker I've had before.

Now for something in the realm of the real world. I have some Salmon out for a test run, and might do some chicken for a test. Start small and have fun.

Come on PAS, fire that mother up, Man!
I'd recommend you get some BBQ gloves or welders gloves. (Pay no attention to the brand marks on my hand...) :eek:


----------



## tallbm (Feb 8, 2018)

Just a tip with the chicken, you might wanna to skinless because there is a strong possibility you will get leathery skin unless you can really ride that top level temp hard on the chicken.
I find you can edible chicken skin around 325F or so but others have reported some success at the top range of the MES... mine couldn't hit top temp so I rewired it and use a PID to do 325F on short chicken smokes :)

Best of luck! :)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Just a tip with the chicken, you might wanna to skinless because there is a strong possibility you will get leathery skin unless you can really ride that top level temp hard on the chicken.
> I find you can edible chicken skin around 325F or so but others have reported some success at the top range of the MES... mine couldn't hit top temp so I rewired it and use a PID to do 325F on short chicken smokes :)
> 
> Best of luck! :)



Thanks, yeah skinless/boneless chicken thighs. We buy 6 pound frozen bags of them from Sam's Club. So most likely I'll try some of that.
It's actually dog food. I have an old dog with no teeth. So I boil him a thigh and cut it up fine. He loves it.
But it is really people food to begin with.
And actually, he likes smoked meat, too. :confused: He's not pampered or anything.... And he's way nicer than some people are.

Chicken with the skin on we put in the Air Fryer and it makes great crispy skin. The wife just brought some home this afternoon and I repackaged it into bags for the freezer. And after that, and I cleaned up, I broke down 6 pounds of lean ground beef into 1 pound bags.
But one of those Air Fryers makes great chicken, if you ever get the chance to try one. Even I can do it. :D
But always start with the skin side UP. Otherwise it sticks to the pan and there goes that crispy skin.

Not long ago, I smoked 4 pieces, then Air Fried them to finish. My wife isn't so crazy for smoked anything. So hers was straight up, Pollo Seasoning, Air Fryer chicken. (2 separate batches)
Mine was smoked, then seasoned and Air Fryer finished. It was delicioso! Smoky _and_ Crispy. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> LOL! That 300-310 was with a cheapo digital, dual probe. Although it did test well with ice water and boiling water when I tested it.
> I had 6 different thermometers on that poor smoker this afternoon.
> A good old Weston Industrial analog was the winner along with the MES screen.
> On at 273* dropped to 270-269 and then turned around and climbed.
> ...




Those Temps are Pretty good Sonny!!
On & Off right on track!
Coasting??  Well Coasting isn't a sign of something wrong.

Good to go!

Bear


----------



## PAS (Feb 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Come on PAS, fire that mother up, Man!
> I'd recommend you get some BBQ gloves or welders gloves. (Pay no attention to the brand marks on my hand...) :eek:


This Ohio sub freezing weather has me down and out the past week and still not up to par.  My daughter is coming to town in a week or so to give Dad a Birthday Smoking Lesson. Looking forward to it!  Glad you are up and running!  How hot do you think the bottom of the unit gets?  Safe to put on a wooden stand?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2018)

PAS said:


> This Ohio sub freezing weather has me down and out the past week and still not up to par.  My daughter is coming to town in a week or so to give Dad a Birthday Smoking Lesson. Looking forward to it!  Glad you are up and running!  *How hot do you think the bottom of the unit gets?  Safe to put on a wooden stand?*



No problem on wood.
I've had 3 different MES Units standing on a wood platform on my front porch for a combined total of 8 1/2 years.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2018)

I would say its safe. 
While I did run my hands around on mine, and found places warmer (but not hot) than other places, I did not run a hand under it.
However, to dis-spell any fears, the front feet are made of plastic. So the bottom can't get hot of the feet would soften or melt.
I set mine on 4 bricks to raise it a little bit. But for no other reason than to jack it up a bit.
If you would be more comfortable, you could put a brick under each corner for the feet to stand on.


----------



## dr k (Feb 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I would say its safe.
> While I did run my hands around on mine, and found places warmer (but not hot) than other places, I did not run a hand under it.
> However, to dis-spell any fears, the front feet are made of plastic. So the bottom can't get hot of the feet would soften or melt.
> I set mine on 4 bricks to raise it a little bit. But for no other reason than to jack it up a bit.
> If you would be more comfortable, you could put a brick under each corner for the feet to stand on.


The Mes Gen 1 with rear bottom grease drain has an elevated bottom grease pan to slope the grease to the drain hole so that will help insulate the bottom of the smoker.  The bottom electronics access is on the opposite side of the heating element so this design seems to be good.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 10, 2018)

dr k said:


> The Mes Gen 1 with rear bottom grease drain has an elevated bottom grease pan to slope the grease to the drain hole so that will help insulate the bottom of the smoker.  The bottom electronics access is on the opposite side of the heating element so this design seems to be good.



Still trying to figure mine out, Dr. Kurt. Kind of clueless here... :oops:  :confused:
This model of mine is a Lowe's exclusive John Mclemore Signature Series (JMSS).
In the bottom is a full sized tray that slopes to the center rear with a hole, then there is a pipe to take any drippings out the back to an outside catch tray. 
So nothing underneath like a slide out drawer or such. And although there is some sort of a plastic cover underneath, I didn't note it's location. Just that it was made out of plastic... :(

I'd go look, but mine is covered with the supplied cover (The Box), and a plastic bag for the moment.
I opened the box from the bottom, so it makes _a very stylish_ *custom cover* with JM's smilin face with a plate of Dadgum Good Bar-B-Que! The over sized trash bag is a po man's raincoat for it. :D
I told the guy at Lowe's it was really poor to be selling smokers, but to not have any covers in stock. 
(Piss poor I believe I said.)


----------



## dr k (Feb 11, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Still trying to figure mine out, Dr. Kurt. Kind of clueless here... :oops:  :confused:
> This model of mine is a Lowe's exclusive John Mclemore Signature Series (JMSS).
> In the bottom is a full sized tray that slopes to the center rear with a hole, then there is a pipe to take any drippings out the back to an outside catch tray.
> So nothing underneath like a slide out drawer or such. And although there is some sort of a plastic cover underneath, I didn't note it's location. Just that it was made out of plastic... :(
> ...


Your JMSS is a Gen 1 smoker (top rear controller, top right rear vent.  The door is hinged right and latches left with bottom sloping drip pan to the rear grease trap.)  The new clean looking rack supports look like they are formed into the side walls instead of mounted.  Your chip housing assembly is the Gen 2.5 design and the two tiered oval water pan to fit with the chip housing design.  I like the Gen 2.5 chip housing you have vs. the Gen 1 housing because the sides are open and you can see the heating element, allowing heat to escape more freely.  I have the mailbox mod so in 30 seconds I removed the three screws and housing for a completely open design.  People with your Gen 2.5 chip housing that do a mailbox mod may just leave the chip housing as is with the same results.  I like the evolving Mes smokers that are hybrids so to speak but makes identifying the generation of the smoker more confusing for newcomers.


----------

